# Drinkies with Mango5 and golightly - Sunday 6th Nov



## fat hamster (Nov 5, 2005)

The usual place, 1 p.m. 

(PM me if you don't know where that is.)


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 6, 2005)

My apologies, as I am going to my mum's for lunch and presents!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 6, 2005)

With coded messages like that posted up Fat Hamster, people could easily be forgiven for thinking you're a closet Mi5 agent or something


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 6, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> With coded messages like that posted up Fat Hamster, people could easily be forgiven for thinking you're a closet Mi5 agent or something



_'Stab Towers is beautiful in the November rain.'_

(Message Ends)


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 6, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Drinkies with Mango5 and golightly - Sunday 6th Nov



Sorry, can't make this.   

It's bucketing down, and I'm completely 'n' utterly broke.   

Hope you have lots of fun though.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 6, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _'Stab Towers is beautiful in the November rain.'_
> 
> (Message Ends)


(New message)
One pigeon has flown.

Will rendezvous further up hill if at all.
(Message Ends)


----------



## Velouria (Nov 6, 2005)

The snows are heavy in Moscow this year...


Are you Grey Squirrel??


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 6, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Are you Grey Squirrel??


LOL - just like any other Urban meet-up, then.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 6, 2005)

_'The elks are rutting in the Helsinki sunshine...'_


----------



## Velouria (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a friend in Minsk who has a friend in Pinsk. Whose friend in Omsk has friend in Tomsk with friend in Akmolinsk. His friend in Alexandrovsk has friend in Petropavlovsk  whose friend somehow is solving now the problem in Dnepropetrovsk. And when his work is done - haha! - begins the fun... From Dnepropetrovsk to Petropavlovsk by way of Iliysk and Novorossiysk to Alexandrovsk to Akmolinsk to Tomsk to Omsk to Pinsk to Minsk to me the news will run!


----------



## golightly (Nov 6, 2005)

Despite the change in LZ we managed to rendezvous, although with somewhat reduced personnel.  The exchage was successful.


----------



## Velouria (Nov 6, 2005)

Good. Deliver the package to maildrop number 43.

Your reward will follow at dead letterbox 17.

Bozhemoi!


----------

